# Is society getting lazier?



## koreancuber (May 27, 2010)

Here's a quote from secret agent (literally his username)



Secret_Agent said:


> Everyone these days is lazy. Nothing requires physical activity anymore.
> 
> Before, we used to handwrite our letters.But now we have email.
> 
> ...



Yes or no?


----------



## aronpm (May 27, 2010)

I'd ask what Gogurt is, but I'm too lazy to be lazy enough to ask instead of searching on Google.


----------



## Kirjava (May 27, 2010)

bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Feryll (May 27, 2010)

How is inventing technology to make our lives easier make us lazy? Now we can get the lawn done with less exertion, less chance of an injury, and more time for other things. Half the reasons are valid, the other half is just technology helping us.


Put this in, too. "We used to throw people in pits and watch them get eaten by lions. Now, instead, we are so lazy as to just watch sports from our homes." Just expressing my opinion on some of the reasons.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 27, 2010)

Secret_Agent said:


> Everyone these days is lazy. Nothing requires physical activity anymore.
> 
> Before, we used to handwrite our letters.But now we have email.
> 
> ...


 
We're not getting lazier, we're just doing things in more convenient & efficient ways. There's nothing wrong with that, actually, I think it's better.


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2010)

Of course people are getting lazier. And so we should; we earned it. I don't like those examples though.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, we're getting lazier. But I don't think our technological advancements are the only (or biggest) reason. It's just convenient, which should only give us more time to do other things. It's more a general lack of work ethic, or more people able to do less to achieve the amount of work that previously less people would have had to put more work into getting done.


----------



## koreancuber (May 27, 2010)

obesity rates. explain that!


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 27, 2010)

Yes, we are getting lazier as a society, leaving us more time to accomplish bigger tasks at hand, making more scientific or medical discoveries, or just accomplishing more stupid stuff like more time for dicking off. And work becomes a more efficient machine. Take for instance I worked in a law office the summer between my freshman and sophomore year. Without the light rail, I would have had to secure a ride. Without the cell phone, my mother wouldn't have had the security of knowing her son was okay. I could contact people at other places so they could know I was on my way, instead of maybe wasting their time. 

I mostly agree with Cyrus-I just don't agree with the spelling 

Driving is lazier, because I have to walk to the bus stop. I would give so much for a car. Also, now because of the car we have more energy to accomplish work at a higher level. No one thinks Guitar Hero is nearly as impressive as actually playing the song. I still eat yogurt. While we are lazier in this sense, I don't think these examples illustrate how they are hurting society. In fact, these cases make laziness seem like a great thing. I would have said something about how cars pollute, and how the values of America have slid because of not working for everything, but this person didn't, so I can argue what I can argue.


----------



## Edmund (May 28, 2010)

We are getting lazier but not for the reasons listed, in fact most of those are advances. The guys who developed email, for example, did not sit around and just write letters, no they found a simpler way to do something. 

Gogurt is convenient to eat on the go when WALKING or on the way to a soccer or baseball game, yogurt however is harder to eat while walking. It makes us less lazy.

There are ways were getting lazier but it's not that bad a thing because why do the hard way of something unenjoyable when it doesn't have to be done the hard way? It doesn't seem like bad laziness it seems like sensible laziness.


----------



## Samania (May 28, 2010)

Its how technology has evolved. But if you bring obesity into the picture, then sure.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 28, 2010)

lololololol this came from the 'reply to pm' thread.

yes, we are getting lazier. instead of walking, we ride our bikes.


----------



## qqwref (May 28, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> obesity rates. explain that!


fast food.


Let me tell you sonny... let me tell you straight
You kids today ain't never had it tough
Always had everything handed to you on a silver plate
You lazy brats think nothing's good enough

Well, nobody ever drove me to school when it was ninety degrees below
We had to walk buck naked through forty miles of snow
Worked in the coal mines twenty two hours a day for just half a cent
Had to sell my internal organs just to pay the rent

[etc]


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Let me tell you sonny... let me tell you straight
> You kids today ain't never had it tough
> Always had everything handed to you on a silver plate



Yeah, my grandfather (approaching 90) was telling me a few days ago that some of his jobs back in the day were to plow farmland with a mule, gather moss (we live in Louisiana) to make mattresses, etc., before he began building houses.


----------



## nitrocan (May 28, 2010)

That guy is a bit too old-school.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 28, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> That guy is a bit too old-school.



Yeah. It's funny too, because sometimes he asks me if I remember the 50's (and I was born in the late 80's).


----------



## bwatkins (May 28, 2010)

those are horrible examples...but is society getting lazier, of course! The question is whether or not that is a _bad thing_


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 28, 2010)

We are and we aren't. I said no because there is so much more you can do. As a society with all the obese people vegetating on their couches yes we have gotten lazier. But those people who do things are doing more than anyone ever did. My parents, both with PhDs, often comment how I do more work in high school than they ever did. On the flip side, when I crash, I CRASH. I routinely sleep for 17 hours on weekends to make up for time I spent cubing, doing homework, and being at school. With so much at our fingertips, have we gotten lazier or does it just take less time to things?


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 28, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> the spelling



What's wrong with it? 

EDIT: Oops. That was more of a typo.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

Back in the 1000s, people had to walk everywhere, even to the point that it's miles.
Now we have motorcycles that make a 1 hour trip into a 10 minute trip. 
Is that lazy?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 28, 2010)

I dunno... is this supposed to be from a physical view?

From what I've learned about the Renaissance, the rebirth of culture started in Northern Italy because people had time to think due to the lack of a Feudal System. Trade flourished there too, so they were both wealthy and free. Because of this, they had more time to think and observe, thus leading to the Renaissance.

I think as we (humanity) progress, we're getting more and more time to think. Now, some people don't like learning, but I think that they'd still be more educated than people from say, 50 years ago. This is just a thought though, so don't lash out at me. 

Is having more time to think a lazy attribute?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

You wanna know what's LAZY? DO YOU?
Remember Disney's Walle? The spaceship?
Technology was so advanced, you never had to get out of your chair. Literally.
The people were so lazy, they didn't bother to look to the left to talk. Because they had a visual screen with video chat.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 28, 2010)

I'd say yes. But the reasons from the first post are just ... invalid (mostly). 
Anyway being in high school there's just a general attitude of laziness. I actually had someone seriously tell me that he should be paid to do nothing because he has the right to be lazy...


----------



## foxfan352 (May 28, 2010)

Yes we are getting lazier 

Actually this thread reminds me of a movie.

Matter of fact a rubiks cube comes out in that movie 

Here is a hint read this upside down

*ǝ-ןןɐʍ*


----------



## foxfan352 (May 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You wanna know what's LAZY? DO YOU?
> Remember Disney's Walle? The spaceship?
> Technology was so advanced, you never had to get out of your chair. Literally.
> The people were so lazy, they didn't bother to look to the left to talk. Because they had a visual screen with video chat.



DARN! I got beat to it


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

foxfan352 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > You wanna know what's LAZY? DO YOU?
> ...



:3


----------



## fundash (May 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You wanna know what's LAZY? DO YOU?
> Remember Disney's Walle? The spaceship?
> Technology was so advanced, you never had to get out of your chair. Literally.
> The people were so lazy, they didn't bother to look to the left to talk. Because they had a visual screen with video chat.



yes, but what about star trek?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

Sorry I haven't commented here yet, I was too lazy to open this thread.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sorry I haven't commented here yet, I was too lazy to open this thread.



It's alright, I didn't not- oh! I see what you did there.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

fundash said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > You wanna know what's LAZY? DO YOU?
> ...



What's that?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> It's alright, I didn't not- oh! I see what you did there.


----------



## Gurplex2 (May 28, 2010)

Don't classify me with your "we".
I am not lazy.


----------



## fundash (May 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



 YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT STAR TRe- oh...i c wat u did ther...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

fundash said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > fundash said:
> ...



No, srsly, what is it.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 28, 2010)

Lazy AND stupid. Er.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 29, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> Don't classify me with your "we".
> I am not lazy.



Don't classify me with your "me".
I am lazy.


Also, about the guitar hero part of the rant. As a former GH addict, I can say that I never once thought that I was practicing an instrument. I did think I was trying to get better at a game. I would think that most people would think the same way.

Whoazerz. I put down more than Gurplex. Does that mean I'm not lazy?


----------



## Edmund (May 29, 2010)

Though I don't think society as a whole is getting lazier (or at least in a bad way), I was amazed by the laziness at the end of this school year when I asked people to sign my year book. If some one wasn't a good friend they ended their message with "HAGS", cmon can't you write "have a good summer!"?


----------



## TheMachanga (May 29, 2010)

Haven't you people seen the movie Wall-E?


----------



## sz35 (May 29, 2010)

Of course!


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2010)

In the immortal words of Peter Gibbons, "It's not that I'm lazy, it's that I just don't care."


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 29, 2010)

Convenience ≠ Lazy


----------



## kunz (May 29, 2010)

we work smarter not harder if that is what consider lazy then i would have to disagree


----------



## nitrocan (May 29, 2010)

I mean seriously, people nowadays let their autonomic nervous system control their breathing instead of doing it by hard work. We need to do something about these people being so lazy.


Fun Fact: People reading this started breathing manually


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (May 29, 2010)

are tasks may be simplified, but there are more of them. some people, however, only play video games all day. they, my friends, are lazy


----------



## blah (May 29, 2010)

Some people are so lazy they can't be bothered to use their other hand to solve a cube. Some don't even feel like using their eyes. And then there are those who just don't use their hands at all.


----------



## a small kitten (May 29, 2010)

I was too lazy to capitalize any letters in my name.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 29, 2010)

Imnotlazy,myspacebarisbroken.


----------



## adimare (May 31, 2010)

Things being easier today than they were before =/= people are getting lazier...


----------



## Mitch15 (May 31, 2010)

adimare said:


> Things being easier today than they were before =/= people are getting lazier...



agree. people have always been lazy, modern conveniences just allow it to show more. at the same time, being lazy when it comes to mowing the lawn leaves more energy for kids to practice sports and things they actually enjoy, a lot of which are hard work


----------



## megaminxwin (May 31, 2010)

I'm no lzy ihr, i's jus h my , nd kys hv flln off.


----------

